# Horse Lame After Farrier Visit



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

Changing the way he is shod will often affect how he carries himself. That causes him to use muscles he might not normally use. We have an extreme case that we can't ride for 2 or 3 days after shoeing because it re-adjusts his entire body carriage. Just a thot.... I've also seen horses that are sore after a farrier visit one time and not another. I wouldn't be too concerned yet....


----------



## Kwalker024 (Aug 26, 2012)

kccjer said:


> Changing the way he is shod will often affect how he carries himself. That causes him to use muscles he might not normally use. We have an extreme case that we can't ride for 2 or 3 days after shoeing because it re-adjusts his entire body carriage. Just a thot.... I've also seen horses that are sore after a farrier visit one time and not another. I wouldn't be too concerned yet....


Thanks I appreciate the response. I've left him in his stall for the evening as he appears comfortable there. I'd considered giving him a little bute but had held off. 

Does any of this really sound like the start of laminitis?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

Dunno. Never dealt with laminitis before, but I've had MANY who were lame after a farrier visit. If he were mine, I'd just consider it farrier visit soreness and give him a couple days off. Ride only where it's soft for a while after that. But that's just how I, personally, would handle it.


----------



## Kwalker024 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks I appreciate it I've never had a personal horse founder either so I just know the symptoms I've read about. So should I continue to work him lightly? This evening I just quit lunging him after I figured our what was going on as he appeared very short strided and uncomfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

Light work is up to you. I usually just try to let them have a few days off doing anything but "being a horse". They'll usually heal up quicker that way. Unless you're in training and a few days off would set you back...then definitely continue working. If you have access to him just being out in a paddock or pasture, that's where I'd put him. Won't hurt him and would let him get use to walking again.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

There are exceptions, but generally if a horse is sore/lame after a farrier visit, I would consider it farrier error. Far from 'supporting' the heels, I think using shoes that are too long just put more undue pressure on the heels & can strain & stress other areas too, so I would consider that that was a possibility. As the foot is already 'dished' I would keep him out of shoes until his feet were in a healthier state. 

Re laminitis, who knows, without more info, but it's a possibility. Look into 'low grade' or 'sub clinical' laminitis. Re working the horse, no, if he's sore, don't make him work, or you could make things worse.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Maybe a hot nail?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My farrier once told me that if my horse was ever sore after a routine visit, I should fire the farrier (even if it was him). It sounds like your horse is sore due to farrier error- changing angles too quickly, poorly balanced trim, hot nail, etc. Without seeing pictures we can only guess, but I'd be seriously reconsidering if you want to continue to use this particular farrier for this particular horse (or any other) in the future.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

id let a one time thing slide, no body is perfect. Especially if it was his first time doing that horse. The farriers I have used look at the horse, watch him move, ask what the horses job is, where I am riding, how far, etc etc. Then gets to work. I have never ever had a horse sore after a visit.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Kwalker024 said:


> So should I continue to work him lightly?


No. Give him some time off. 
I'd also be calling the farrier back and expecting them to come back out to see the horse.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

NO, a horse is never to be sore after a farrier puts shoes on, ever! That means there is something wrong, get him back to do his job properly and if he refuses, get another farrier out ASAP! This horse wasn't sore before he worked on him was he?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

